# Skin or No Skin?



## immadismom (Dec 23, 2010)

I love the look of lots of the skins out there, but I'm wondering if I will really like it for my K3?  

Tell me why you do or do not prefer to have a skin on your Kindle?....


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

None for me.  I don't care much what my gadgets look like, so I've had no desire to spend money on a skin.

I just use a case so it's protected, as well as easier to hold since it's so thin and light out of a case.


----------



## lindakc (Sep 11, 2010)

I waited at least a year before I took the skin plunge.  Reasons I like having a skin: 1) protects the kindle from scratches and others scars of life, 2) makes my Kindle less "clinical" and more personal, 3) it is fun and easy to change if you decide you want something different in the future.


----------



## thesocialfrog (Jul 22, 2009)

I got a K2 over a year ago and got a skin for protection, plus the Kindle was white and I am glad I got a skin, it personalizes it a bit too. Just got a K3 for Christmas and so I am now trying to decide what skin I want. I get mine from decalgirl.com.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I had a skin for awhile, but it started to look too busy to me after a few months.  If I had a graphite K3, I would not hide it under a decal.  It's a great color.


----------



## immadismom (Dec 23, 2010)

fancynancy said:


> I had a skin for awhile, but it started to look too busy to me after a few months. If I had a graphite K3, I would not hide it under a decal. It's a great color.


Mine is Graphite, and right now I am pretty content with it because my cover is the JavoEdge Cherry Blossom in a purple color. I guess I may just wait to see if I get the itch to add a skin to it.


----------



## JUNEBUG5 (May 6, 2009)

I prefer my new graphite K3 SKINLESS..(as I also preferred my old K2 SKINLESS....)

I just like my K3 in it's natural nude state! LOL! I think (for me) a skin would be TOO busy and distract me from reading. Also LOVE the look of the graphite, the contrast is GREAT! Nice clean look!!!!! A skin sorta ruins it for me, covering it up...kwim? idk JMO.  To each his/her own tho. 

I have my K3 in a Oberon cover; nice n safe....so i'm set!  --Love the option of slipping K3 out of Oberon n reading that way also, so works perfect for me! (altho loving my Oberon SOOO much, haven't read w/o cover lately..lol)

*P.S.*

Great thread....I wondered if there were any other Kindle owners out there that were like me and preferred >> SKINLESS! 
Nice to know I'm not alone!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

lindakc said:


> I waited at least a year before I took the skin plunge. Reasons I like having a skin: 1) protects the kindle from scratches and others scars of life, 2) makes my Kindle less "clinical" and more personal, 3) it is fun and easy to change if you decide you want something different in the future.


I didn't wait a year to skin either Kindle that I've owned, but I agree with lindakc's reasons for putting a skin on a Kindle. Right now, I have the skin that's called "Red and Gold," which is beautiful trees with fall foliage against a stormy sky. It's very personal and comforting, and it makes my Kindle 3 experience even better than it was without a skin.


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

I got a drab skin to tone down my white kindle. Then I decided it wasn't really distracting to have a more colorful one so I am changing it. 

some of the skins are awesome! they seem to go better with graphite. I also have an oberon cover for it. I know, I know, it covers up the skin. 

I have no explaintion for my irrational behaviour.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Before my daughter got a skin for her K2, I thought it would be a real distraction while reading. Was I ever surprised when I saw it. Once I got my K2, I skinned it immediately. I now have my K3 skinned, and I have yet to see a skin that is distracting once it's on a Kindle.


----------



## PhantomReader (Dec 26, 2010)

My kindle will be going commando!


----------



## CarlBullock (Dec 28, 2010)

Just bought mine from DecalGirl

52800 - Tungsten in Matte/Satin


----------



## immadismom (Dec 23, 2010)

CarlBullock said:


> Just bought mine from DecalGirl
> 
> 52800 - Tungsten in Matte/Satin


I saw this skin on the decalgirl website & I love it! It is a top runner on my list if I decide to skin my graphite K3.


----------



## Pinworms (Oct 20, 2010)

I like it skinless.  One reason is because I read my Kindle in public alot, and often at work.  I don't want it too look too much like a "toy" by having stickers on it.


----------



## Fiddi (Dec 11, 2010)

I had my old K2 skinned in "My Heart" by DecalGirl and I didn't feel comfortable using my new, naked K3 until I opened the skin my son gave me for Christmas. He gave me the perfect skin for my tastes - "Wicked".










I personally really like both the Kindles skinned and don't find them distracting in the least. I like the added protection, of course, but most of all I like pulling out my Kindle and seeing something that reflects my personality. According to my sister I have always been "different" and do dislike having normal things. BTW, you would never know it to look at me since I am so boringly normal, but I like dark and moody songs, wallpapers, screen savers, tv shows, etc. So why wouldn't I enjoy having my Kindle dressed up gloomily?


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

immadismom said:


> I love the look of lots of the skins out there, but I'm wondering if I will really like it for my K3?


You can try it without a skin and if you don't like it put one on later; or start off with a skin and if you don't like it take it off.



immadismom said:


> Tell me why you do or do not prefer to have a skin on your Kindle?....


I don't think I ever would have bought a Kindle if hadn't found out about skins. I past on the Kindle 2 when if first came out, I thought it was really ugly. It wasn't until I discovered Decal Girl that I seriously thought about owning a Kindle and actually had my K2 skin in hand before my Kindle arrived. My K3 also went straight from the box into a skin before doing anything else with it.

I like skins for the reasons listed above: keeps the Kindle safe from scuffs and scratches, adds personality and makes your Kindle unique. When people see either my K2 or K3 the reaction is an excited "oh wow!", and I think they are reacting to the skins on them.


----------



## TabbyMom (Dec 16, 2010)

I still haven't decided on a skin either.  After I guess the cover I will then start looking at skins.  Do you all use the screen covers?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Pinworms said:


> I like it skinless. One reason is because I read my Kindle in public alot, and often at work. I don't want it too look too much like a "toy" by having stickers on it.


Wow, I never thought about my beautifully skinned Kindles looking like they have "stickers" on them. I guarantee you that many of our skinned Kindles look gorgeous, and don't resemble toys in the least. 

Note: This isn't intended to sound defensive, although, upon re-reading it, that may be the way it came out. Please don't take offense. I just love the way Kindles look when beautifully skinned.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

TabbyMom said:


> I still haven't decided on a skin either. After I guess the cover I will then start looking at skins. Do you all use the screen covers?


When I bought my Kindle I was planning on a screen cover but decided against it. I keep my screen clean with an ear bulb blower to keep dust off, and occasionally use a microfiber cloth.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I skinned my other kindles (1, 2 and KDX) but haven't put one on my K3.  I can take it or leave it.  Was going to buy one recently but like the idea of any color cover going well with the plain graphite Kindle.


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

I always skinned my K2, mostly because I found I didn't care for the white. I enjoyed putting scenic skins on them:









But with my K3 I have found I prefer the opposite. I put a decalgirl skin on on there for a bit but ended up taking it back off in a week, it just bugged me. I really like the graphite left alone au naturel.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Kindgirl, how do you show that waterfall on the front instead of the typical screen saver?

I wasn't going to do a skin either- until I bought a chocolate brown cover.  I'll see what I think about the Decal Girl skin I just ordered when it gets here.


----------



## tsrapp (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm curious if there are any skins out there that are transparent?  Best of both worlds.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I've never seen a transparent skin, but I guess that would be a good idea if you want the protection, but still like the look of your Kindle naked.  Personally, I cannot imagine using my Kindle without a skin.  I love the way it personalizes my Kindle.  But I design my own skins, so they are truly personalized to exactly what I want.


----------



## Guernsey (May 21, 2009)

I put a matte skin (DecalGirl "Purple Lacquer") on mine and am very happy with it. I read it in a case--not naked.


----------



## alphahelix (Jan 25, 2011)

I love the way the kindle looks as is, so no skin for me. 

That said, a lot of the skins on this topic look quite awesome.


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Maybe the reason I didnt care for the skin on my K3 wasn't the skin's fault, maybe it was the design?  I should try a scenic one again.  For some reason it always put me in the state of mind of being and reading in the place pictured.

A transparent skin would be quite interesting.  Someone should email decalgirl  

The waterfall is a screensaver I got from our boards


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I initially wanted my graphite naked, but then a friend sent me a link to a skin that is for my Texas Rangers Baseball team and I HAD to have it.  Can't wait to see how it looks this week on my K3 with my red paisley oberon.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I prefer mine without a skin. Most of the skins I see are too busy for my personal taste. I like the way the kindle 3 looks without one.


----------



## rahrah12 (Jan 28, 2011)

At the moment I like mine "naked." 

If I was to get one I would go with a black and grey "darker" themed cover...

I probably won't for awhile though...knowing myself I would mess it up trying to put one on...


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

I had a matte Decalgirl skin on my K2 for about a year, and when I took it off recently, I missed the feel of the skin. The naked K2 was too smooth for my taste, but I'm sure that's just because I was used to the feel of the skin. I will most likely get a skin for my new K3 at some point.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

I like my Kindle naked. However, I've been experiencing some fading lately  so to combat this I've decided to purchase a nokey skin.

Since I actually prefer it naked, the one I'm purchasing will be plain and simple. I think I've decided on this one:

I'd like a clear one but I haven't been able to find one that's nokey.


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

I like the look of skins.. I have an Oberon cover for my K3 and enjoy putting skins on there to match. I just think it looks nice and keeps the Kindle from looking drab.

I also have a Nook Color and have a skin on that too.


----------



## jenny1983 (Sep 14, 2010)

Does anyone here have a nokey skin? I decided to stop worrying about keyboard fade and put a skin on. Is it difficult to line up and apply? How does the keyboard bit work (are the faux keys raised)? I've never skinned a Kindle before so I'm a little bit apprehensive.

I want something that doesn't detract at all and this one is calling my name


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

jenny1983 said:


> Does anyone here have a nokey skin? I decided to stop worrying about keyboard fade and put a skin on. Is it difficult to line up and apply? How does the keyboard bit work (are the faux keys raised)? I've never skinned a Kindle before so I'm a little bit apprehensive.
> 
> I want something that doesn't detract at all and this one is calling my name


I LOVE that skin! I think the skins are easiest to apply when I do the keyboard area first. I keep a pair of tweezers handy for tiny adjustments. Just start at the bottom around the keyboard, take it slow, and you'll be fine. If you have to reposition, be careful so that you don't stretch the skin. (If it stretches, I've read where people have used a blow dryer on it to re-size it so that they could use the skin again. I've never re-used one.)


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

spotsmom said:


> Kindgirl, how do you show that waterfall on the front instead of the typical screen saver?


spotsmom - check out how at this site: http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88004 You'll have to do a "hack" on your Kindle, but it's really easy if you follow the steps. The hack doesn't void your Kindle's warranty or anything. And if you run into any problems you have plenty of help here on Kindleboards. I think if you go to the Tips and Tricks forum you can find more information about the hack. Also, if you go to the Photo Gallery forum and find the, "New Screen Saver Thread" you'll have about as many picture options for your K as you could want. Good luck!


----------



## smmark (Feb 1, 2011)

Hmmm, some of the skins shown here are really nice, simple and quite beautiful. 

I prefer them 'naked' (since that's what they seem to be being called). For me a skin is way too distracting. Ideally one shouldn't even be aware of what they're reading. But you know. Each to his or her own and as I said I would be probably marginally Ok with some of the skins featured here. Maybe. Possibly. Perhaps.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

I have always skinned my Kindles (K1 and now K2). I love the way they personalize the look. When I upgrade to the K3 I'm getting the white one (way too many horror stories about the graphite one developing cracks, no way am I going anywhere near it!) and I will skin that as well. It really is a matter of personal taste. My DH has my old K1 (he loves it) and is very happy keeping it unskinned.


----------



## donnajo (Feb 2, 2011)

I just put a nokey skin on my K3 and I LOVE it. The keyboard looks fabulous! And the application was a breeze. I got the NOKEY-98 (Amazon) design--white and black with a plain black keyboard and white letters. So much easier to see now.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I have always skinned my Kindles (K1 and now K2). I love the way they personalize the look. When I upgrade to the K3 I'm getting the white one (way too many horror stories about the graphite one developing cracks, no way am I going anywhere near it!) and I will skin that as well. It really is a matter of personal taste. My DH has my old K1 (he loves it) and is very happy keeping it unskinned.


I noticed in another thread that you planned to just get the wifi version. Amazon doesn't make a white wifi only model.


----------



## ReneAZ (Jan 1, 2011)

mooshie78 said:


> None for me. I don't care much what my gadgets look like, so I've had no desire to spend money on a skin.
> 
> I just use a case so it's protected, as well as easier to hold since it's so thin and light out of a case.


Same here! I bought a nice (Javoedge) case, but don't see the need for a skin. Some of them are very pretty though. But I don't think I'd see much of the skin with my case.

Love my kindle!!  What took me so long?


----------

